# Actor Harrison Ford Crash Lands 2 seat plane on golf course, seriously injured



## Melensdad

Been on the evening news, with no claims of how serious the injury is to the veteran actor.  But TMZ News is claiming he is SERIOULYS injured.  I've enjoyed his work over the decades, he seems to be a successful actor who doesn't act like a jerk.

The crash happened near Santa Monica, California.

http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/05/harrison-ford-plane-crash-landing-golf-course-santa-monica/



> 4:30 PM PT - We've obtained intense audio of Harrison talking to the Santa Monica Airport control tower just moments after he'd taken off. Listen ... you hear him report engine failure and request an emergency return to the airport.
> 
> update_grey_gray_barA small plane piloted by Harrison Ford has crash-landed at an L.A. golf course ... but we're told the actor has survived.
> 
> TMZ has learned ... Ford was piloting what appears to be a vintage 2-seater fighter plane Thursday ... when something went wrong and he crashed into Penmar golf course in Venice, CA.
> 
> We're told Ford suffered multiple gashes to his head and was bleeding. Two doctors who happened to be at the golf course rushed over to treat the actor.
> 
> Emergency personnel arrived to the scene a short time later. Ford was transported to a nearby hospital.
> 
> 72-year-old Ford is a longtime aviator -- piloting planes and helicopters -- and has crashed multiple times in the past.
> 
> Story developing ...


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yea, but if you have to make a crash landing in a plane, chose a golf course in California.  Two doctors were on hand to give him assistance almost as soon as he hit the ground.


----------



## tiredretired

EastTexFrank said:


> Yea, but if you have to make a crash landing in a plane, chose a golf course in California.  Two doctors were on hand to give him assistance almost as soon as he hit the ground.



Almost as good as landing in a hospital parking lot.  

Fox News was saying they wonder how good a condition that WW2 trainer was in.  Dummies.  I'm willing to bet given Fords money and well known expertise as a pilot, it was in top shape.  First of all, they don't build anything like that any more and just because something is old, does not mean it is a piece of shit.   That's what I keep telling myself, anyway.


----------



## waybomb

He does not want anybody to have a gun.
He's a whacko.


----------



## Umberto

Any report on his recovery? I imagine the plane rebuild has already started.


----------



## Melensdad

Umberto said:


> Any report on his recovery? I imagine the plane rebuild has already started.



I'm not really a celebraty watcher, but I suppose the answer to your question is in the latest issue of some supermarket rag/mag.


----------



## jimbo

http://www.inquisitr.com/1946547/harrison-ford-still-on-the-mend-set-to-narrate-documentary/


----------



## Kane

Umberto said:


> Any report on his recovery? I imagine the plane rebuild has already started.


Not that it matters to Ford, but I wonder how much it costs to tow an airplane from off of a golf course.


----------



## tiredretired

Kane said:


> Not that it matters to Ford, but I wonder how much it costs to tow an airplane from off of a golf course.



From my experience, whenever I did wiring for people, it was always the wealthy ones that you waited the longest to get your money from.  You could count on it.


----------



## JimVT

wings were removed and it hauled out from what I seen. 
my neighbor has the same kind of plane. it really isn't large and has a 5cylinder radial .
I was in a stearman and he and my son  did a pass like shooting us . very responsive controls ,easy to invert if your not use to it from what I was told.
I hope he is doing ok.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## zekeusa

Melensdad said:


> Been on the evening news, with no claims of how serious the injury is to the veteran actor. But TMZ News is claiming he is SERIOULYS injured. I've enjoyed his work over the decades, he seems to be a successful actor who doesn't act like a jerk.
> 
> The crash happened near Santa Monica, California.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/05/harrison-ford-plane-crash-landing-golf-course-santa-monica/


 I heard he's ok. Just got his bell rung. It all comes down to one thing....You gotta put gas in the tank. Ask John Denver I think he switched his fuel selector valve over to an empty tank. Thanks!


----------



## waybomb

John Denver was another know-it-all. Built the plane himself and decided the fuel selector was in the wrong place, so he put in a non-standard location. Once he got flying, he couldn't reach it. He had a hard landing.


----------



## Av8r3400

zekeusa said:


> I heard he's ok. Just got his bell rung.



He broke an ankle (maybe both?) and broke his pelvis.  The bruises and lacerations are minor in comparison, but still quite a bit more than a just a bell ringing.  He's had several surgeries already.


----------

